# Has Anyone Breastfed Their Baby While Driving in Car Seat?



## hippymama25 (May 7, 2012)

Am I crazy to do this? My baby girl will not take a pacifier and she hates her car seat so she usually screams every time we drive somewhere. I had a friend tell me that her breasts were so large she could easily breastfeed her child while the child was in the carseat and the mother was buckled in, she just somehow leaned over and fed her to calm her down. So, the other day we were in traffic, DH driving & me in the back and baby was getting really worked up so I thought I'd try it. I put a blanket up over the window for some "privacy" and leaned over and offered baby girl the boob. It totally worked! Baby girl looked rather surprised, like where did this come from? It was not exactly comfortable for me but it was better than hearing her scream and not being able to do anything about it. We were both buckled in correctly so it didn't seem dangerous besides the fact that I was leaning over her and might not be good in an accident. Has anyone else does this or am I totally weird?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

You're not wierd. It's not safe but I did it all the time (even in a rear facing convertible).


----------



## htovjm (Nov 9, 2011)

Like pp, I do it in our rear facing convertible. Not super comfy and questionable as far as safety, but there's nothing better than that moment when the cries stop!


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't think it is safe but yes, people do it. My sister did with all four kids but she had to quote her "monster big boobs."


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Yup, I've done it, both rear-facind and forward-facing, and I know from my circle of friends that size isn't all that important.


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

We drove from NY to VA when DS was 4 months old - we would not have made it if i hadnt nursed him in his car seat!

LOL - my mother claims to have breastfed my youngest brother WHILE driving....a stick shift no less! - this had to be 1985 or so- in a very rural area. we gotta do what we gotta do....


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

I've done it!


----------



## parsley (May 7, 2011)

I did it the whole first year with DD1 while she was rear-facing. I had to kneel on the seat so it wasn't safe for me but those screams were unbearable and we were in the process of moving 8 hours away and spent a ton of time driving back and forth for house hunting, etc...

So far DD2 hasn't reached the same level of panic to make me relearn those contortionist moves. I knew the second had to be easier


----------



## jess in hawaii (Oct 13, 2011)

I did it with my first and it was probably the worst thing I could ever do for my spine. It was not worth the physical pain.


----------



## Alphaghetti (May 26, 2005)

I did it frequently with my now 7 yo ds. He was incredibly high needs, screamed incessantly in the car every time he was strapped in, We never would have gone anywhere had I not been able to do this. For the record, you do not need big ones to do this. Mine are tiny, but apparently stretchy.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Yes, I did with my oldest, but I would not do it again. It is not safe at all if you have a wreck, all of moms weight and force will be thrown directly into baby.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I've done it. DS was in a rear facing bucket seat and I was using my seat belt too. But my boobs are HUGE so although it was uncomfortable for me (I still had to stretch a little), it worked okay.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I tried. My boobs are not big enough (not at all stretchy like a pp), and I just couldn't do it. Oh well. Such is life.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I've tried it a couple of times and barely made it work!! I found it horribly uncomfortable and every bump in the road made us lose the latch. Also, I don't think I was seated all that safely (belted, but I had to sit on my legs to prop myself up and loosen the strap so that I could reach over).

It took me nursing 2 babies to work my way up to a C, and I don't know how others with small breasts manage it! I think y'all need to draw me a diagram.


----------



## purplerose (Dec 27, 2010)

all the time! it's awkward when the kids have friends/boyfriends with us lol better than having my baby gag and puke from the screaming. i'm probably a B cup but stretchy (oh so sexy after 4 kids lol) i get on my knees and lean forward. yhe windows are dark enough no one can see. i realize very much the risk


----------



## jenerationx (Nov 3, 2006)

I did once on a long trip (just till we could stop) and it was so hard and awkward! Probably won't be doing that again.


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

My DD1 once cried from CT all the way to NJ. The only time she stopped was when I hung over her rear facing seat and stuck my boob in her mouth.


----------



## kungfumoose (Feb 8, 2006)

I've done it before. When my kids had the infant seats, I just leaned to the left, and forward slightly. (yes, I have very large boobs!)
I can't do it with our newest addition, because she's in a regular car seat, and the contortions I have to go through to do it, just isn't worth it.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I've done it with several of our children.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma*
> 
> Yes, I did with my oldest, but I would not do it again. It is not safe at all if you have a wreck, all of moms weight and force will be thrown directly into baby.


This. I've done it before, but when you think about it? Even if you're buckled in, if you're leaning over the baby like that you're basically going to be using her as an airbag. Really, really unsafe.


----------



## satorifound (Jun 2, 2012)

I have done it, but didn't have my seat belt on. I know, bad, but baby comes first and I wasn't gonna unstrap her...


----------



## Rrrrrachel (Jan 13, 2012)

It's very unsafe to breastfeed while the baby is in the carseat, especially if the car is moving. It's ironic to hear someone do it and then say baby comes first.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## satorifound (Jun 2, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rrrrrachel*
> 
> It's very unsafe to breastfeed while the baby is in the carseat, especially if the car is moving. It's ironic to hear someone do it and then say baby comes first.


I guess I was just thinking baby was so unhappy and then she was happen. I didn't even think about what would happen in an accident until I read this post. I guess I never really think there will be one, but that is what the car seat is for in the first place... I would have been destroyed if I had hurt my baby girl while trying to just make her feel better...


----------



## Rrrrrachel (Jan 13, 2012)

There's also a concern about feeding the baby when their airway is already in a compromised position from the being in the car seat. That somewhat depends on age, but I wouldn't even give a bottle in the car. Pull over so everyone can get where you're going safely!


----------



## satorifound (Jun 2, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rrrrrachel*
> 
> There's also a concern about feeding the baby when their airway is already in a compromised position from the being in the car seat. That somewhat depends on age, but I wouldn't even give a bottle in the car. Pull over so everyone can get where you're going safely!


Got the point. Won't do it again. LOL This baby unfortunately will not have problems with a bottle as EB will be being used. My other babies refused bottles. This baby is going to have to learn as I work 12 hour shifts half the month... What is the age for no feeding in that position?


----------



## satorifound (Jun 2, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rachelsmama*


haha, no drama here. I really had no clue and I am not above admitting if I was in the wrong.


----------



## Rrrrrachel (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't know. I would think at least six months? Maybe not until they're out of the infant bucket.


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

I've done it and still do. It's not comfy and may not be super safe, but it works.


----------

